# [Emulation] qemu-devel - no kvm accelerator



## Beeblebrox (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm trying to use Windows XP under qemu-system-x86_64. Windows XP is installed on an image file, starts up, but is very slow and mouse is jumpy after "mouse grab" (ctrl+alt+g)*.*

I have set and enabled everything as instructed here: https://wiki.freebsd.org/qemu and here (although similar, has better instructions): http://taer-naguur.blogspot.com/2013/04/windows-xp-guest-in-qemu-on-freebsd-host.html. 

I start qemu as advised by last link by:
`$ qemu-system-x86_64 -enable-kvm -kernel-kqemu -m 1024 -vga std -soundhw all -net nic,model=rtl8139 -net tap,name=tap0,script=no -hda /home/vm/windows_xp -boot c -localtime`

```
qemu-system-x86_64: -kernel-kqemu: invalid option
```
Removing the kernel-kqemu part and retrying gives a new problem:

```
KVM not supported for this target
"kvm" accelerator does not exist.
No accelerator found!
```
Removing this part (enable-kvm) and starting by 
`$ qemu-system-x86_64 -m 1024 -vga std -soundhw all -net nic,model=rtl8139 -net tap,name=tap0,script=no -hda /home/vm/windows_xp -boot c -localtime`

```
Assertion failed: (pio->offset >= off_last), function portio_list_add, file /asp/obj/asp/git/ports/emulators/qemu-devel/work/qemu-1.6.0/ioport.c, line 240.   Abort (core dumped)
```
Starting qemu as advised in the first link by 
`$  qemu-system-x86_64 -net nic,model=e1000 -net tap,name=tap0,script=no -hda /home/vm/winxp.img`
results in the very slow Windows XP emulation described above.  kldstat shows kqemu, aio and if_tap as loaded. Is the problem I am getting due to emulators/kqemu-kmod-devel or because of the start-up command?

Installed packages: kqemu-kmod-devel-1.4.0.p1_5, qemu-devel-1.6.0
Host: FreeBSD_9.2-stable_amd64

*EDIT:* Solved by installing and switching to emulators/virtualbox-ose


----------



## taer_naguur (Sep 19, 2013)

Try rebuilding and reinstalling Qemu with KQEMU and ADD_AUDIO options enabled.


----------

